# uvesafb: v86d funktioniert nach Kernelupdate nicht mehr

## DarkSpir

Hi Leute,

ich habe gestern ein Kernelupdate auf Version 2.6.26 gemacht und musste feststellen, dass der Kernel zwar funktioniert, mein uvesafb aber nich mehr will. Der uvesafb ist als Kernelmodul gebaut und beim Laden des Moduls passiert im dmesg folgendes:

Program v86d tried to access /dev/mem between a0000->110000.

v86d: mmap '/dev/mem' failed with: Invalid argument

v86d[6195]: segfault at 7fd9d304b000 ip 400da6 sp 7fffdb065700 error 6 in v86d[400000+17000]

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

qingy[7158]: segfault at c0 ip 7f1bd29595cb sp 7fffdc5be820 error 4 in libc-2.6.1.so[7f1bd290a000+136000]

qingy[7197]: segfault at c0 ip 7f2b730a15cb sp 7fff7cd06f70 error 4 in libc-2.6.1.so[7f2b73052000+136000]

Gut, ich denk der Kern des Problems ist v86d, dass uvesafb und anschließend qingy danach aussteigt, ist bloss die Folge davon. Was ich getan habe: Die komplette uvesafb-Installation nach der Anleitung von Spock (http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/) inklusive Kernel neu kompilieren ohne und danach mit uvesafb-initramfs und rekompilieren aller beteiligten Tools (auch v86d).

Wie kann ich dem Fehler weiter auf den Leib rücken?

Im Moment erfahre ich kaum Einschränkung durch den Fehler (wenn man mal davon absieht, dass qingy dann nur im Textmodus funnktioniert, aber es funktioniert und das hilft schonmal). Sollte ich demnächst wirklich mal mplayer auf der Konsole benötigen, kann ich noch den alten Kernel 2.6.25-rirgendwas benutzen (zumindest da funktionierte es noch). Solange mein Problem aber nicht aufgrund eines Bugs im 26er Kernel auftritt, halte ich das für die schlechteste Lösung.  :Smile: 

----------

## Psycho Dad

Kernel 2.6.26 braucht bei mir auch die ~x86-Version von v86d, sonst tritt derselbe Fehler auf.

Wenn dann noch ein Segmentation fault auftritt, mit USE="x86emu" emergen.

----------

## ok

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> Wenn dann noch ein Segmentation fault auftritt, mit USE="x86emu" emergen.

 

Hilft nicht immer:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212531

----------

## DarkSpir

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> Kernel 2.6.26 braucht bei mir auch die ~x86-Version von v86d, sonst tritt derselbe Fehler auf.
> 
> Wenn dann noch ein Segmentation fault auftritt, mit USE="x86emu" emergen.

 

Welcome to the unstable. ^^

Mit x86emu-Useflag hatte ich es schon probiert, das hatte zwar keine Wirkung, ist aber bei mir jetzt gesetzt. Ich hab grad die neuere Version kompilliert und beim nächsten Neustart seh ich dann ja obs was hilft.

----------

## DarkSpir

Danke, hat funktioniert! ^^

----------

